# My Collection. Picture Heavy! :)



## Soeth23 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been collecting since summer of 2007. I recently purged about 30% of my collection because I need to get it under control, haha. 






Row 1: Creme De Miel, Rice Paper, Ben Nye White Gold, Milani Moonlight (Vellum Dupe), Mylar
Row 2: Rose Blanc, Hush, Vanilla pigment, Chill, NYX Frosted Flakes
Row 3: Dazzlelight, Sunday Best <3, HIP Restless pigment, Crystal Avalanche, Frost pigment





Row 1: Glamour Check, Urban Decay Scratch, Coral, Stencil, Yogurt
Row 2: Mulch, Expensive Pink, Paradisco, Samoa Silk, Faintly Fleur
Row 3: Brown Script, Gleam, Shore Leave, Motif, Solar White





Row 1: Urban Decay Zero, Big T, Shimmermoss, Club, Forest Green pigment
Row 2: Plumage, Jewel Blue, Sugar Blue, Antique Green pigment, Bottle Green
Row 3: Stormwatch, Talent Pool, Aquadisiac, Shaded Mint, Newly Minted







Row 1: Mothbrown, Magnetic Fields, Smoke & Diamonds, Scene, Carbon
Row 2: Trousseau, Shale, Copperplate, Crystal, Mont Black
Row 3: Omega, Innuendo, Restless, Semi-tone Greige, Silver Ring





Row 1: Beauty Marked, Heritage Rouge pigment, Fig. 1, Au Contraire, Graphology
Row 2: Sketch, Cranberry, Nocturnelle, Satellite Dreams, Fertile
Row 3: Deep Damson, Plum Dressing, Urban Decay Fishnet, Demi Sweet, Shadowy Lady





Row 1: Urban Decay Sting, Sushi Flower, Sunset B, Titillate, Banshee
Row 2: Passionate, Angel Cake, Da Bling, Swish, Seedy Pearl
Row 3: Romping, Pink Venus, Pen N Pink, Gateaux, Almond Icing





Row 1: Coppering, Rule, Goldenrod, Going Bananas, Urban Decay Honey
Row 2: Red Brick, Firespot, Chrome Yellow, Excitable Yellow, Gorgeous Gold
Row 3: Orange, Fab & Flashy, Bright Future, Jasmine x2





Row 1: Mink & Sable, Eyepopping, Silly Goose, Urban Decay Graffiti, Humid
Row 2: Copperized pigment, Sour Lemon, Leaflette, Wondergrass, Velvet Moss
Row 3: Green Gamin, Bitter, Aquavert, Bio Green, Sublimed Green





Row 1: Take Wing, Mineral, Romp, Espresso, Tete-a-tint
Row 2: Handwritten, Haux, Woodwinked, Cork, All That Glitters
Row 3: Twinks, Quarry, Patina, Symmetry, Grand Entrance






Row 1: Contrast, Freshwater, Moon's Reflection, Atlantic Blue, Stylin'
Row 2: Prankster, Electric Eel, Tilt, Bang On Blue, Parfait Amour
Row 3: Deep Truth, Urban Decay Peace, Lounge Wear, Climate Blue, Digit





Holiday Palettes. All except the one with the brush are from Red She Said - Holiday 2008. The other one is Smoked Eyes - Holiday 2006.





MAC Pigment Samples
I had (most of) these in their OJs but decided to "purge" them since I'm never going to go through a whole jar. 





Girl Groove, Her Glitz, Kitty Power, Classic Cream, Blue Horizon, Aqualine, Flammable





Row 1: Pharaoh, Rich Purple, Rubenesque
Row 2: Landscape Green, Marine Ultra, Otherwordly, Painterly, Perky
Row 3: Bare Study, Delft, Electro Sky, Girl Friendly, Genuine Orange





Blue Peep, Non Conformist, Royal Wink, Shade, Sweet Sage, Uppity






Row 1: Earth On Earth, Intenso, Light Over Dark
Row 2: Daft Pink, Improvise





Row 1: Blonde, Cheeky Bronze
Row 2: MSFN Medium, Global Glow





Row 1: Gold Deposit, Gold Spill
Row 2: Light Flush, Lightscapade





Row 1: Naked You, New Vegas
Row 2: Northern Light, Perfect Topping







Row 1: Petticoat, Porcelain Pink
Row 2: Redhead, Refined





Row 1: Triple Fusion, Warm Blend
Row 2: So Ceylon, Soft & Gentle, Smooth Merge





Row 1: Brit Wit, NYX Rose Petal, Sweet William
Row 2: Fancy Ray, Ladyblush, Lilicent





Row 1: Fever, Fab, Sunbasque
Row 2: Peachykeen, Emote, Fun & Games





Row 1: Frankly Scarlet, Devil, Style
Row 2: Hipness, Springsheen, Fleurry





Row 1: Dollymix, Fashion Frenzy, Desirious
Row 2: Azalea, Breezy, Stark Naked





Row 1: Summer Rose, Barbie Pearl Blossom 
Row 2: Spaced Out, Fleur Power





Hush, Pearl, Rich Coral, Premeditated






The bottom 5 are MAC.
Magenta, Nightmoth, Currant, Half-Red, Cranapple





Apex, Cult of Cherry, Frozen Dream, Jampacked, Lightswitch, Nymphette, Perky, Possum Nose Pink, Racy, Red Devil, Snowscene, Sock Hop, Sweet Strawberry, Style Minx, Sugar Trance, Wonderstruck





Baby Spark, Bare Necessity, Blackfire, Comet Blue, Date Night, Euro Beat, Extra Amps, Fantabulous, Glamour OD





Goldyrocks, Internationalist, Kitty Kouture, Pleasure Principle, Rags to Riches, Roman Holiday, Smile, Sublime Shine, Steppin' Out, Sugarrimmed





Ahoy There, Big Bow, Brave New Bronze, Bubbles, Bouy-O-Bouy, California Dreamin', Colour Crafted





Coral Polyp, Creme D' Nude, Crosswires, Dubonnet, Fleshpot, Girl About Town, Gladiola





Hue, Impassioned, Lavender Whip, Lickable, Lollipop Lovin', Masque, Modesty





Morange, Most Popular, Moxie, Pink Nouveau, Profusion, Red She Said, Romancin'





Rozz Revival, Spiceflower, St.  Germain, See Sheer, Snob, Soft Lust, Speed Dial





Ruby Woo, Strayin', Sunsonic, Too Swoon For, Utter Fun <3, Utterly Frivolous, Way to Love





Chock-ful, Flattering, Kirsch, Poise, Night Violet x2







Suntints; Pink Tinge, Just a Smidge, Viva Glam Holiday palette





HK Pink Fish & Popster TLC
Tenderbaby, Honey Bare, E-Z Baby
Random MAC lipstick samples





Misc. Items.
Lavender Whip Backup
Blue Sorcery
Young Punk
1 Empty





This is from the everyday section in one of my drawers:
Ben Nye Starry Night luxe pigment, LashBlast, Tarte Blushing Bride Cheek Stain, Smashbox PhotoOp, StudioTint, Benefit Lemon-Aid, HIP Black cream liner, Zoom Lash Mini, Samples of Strobe Liquid/Cream & Matte Cream, Orange Lipmix, UDPP, Wet & Wild Liquid Liner, Just a Pinch Blush





My makeup bag:
HK Tahitian Sand BP in Neo Sci-Fi compact
HK Fun & Games 
Barely Lit lipstick
Soft Lips lip balm
MAC Crushed Bougainvillea CCB

Ben Nye (& 2 lonely MUFE e/s)












If anyone wants to know any of the Ben Nye names let me know! 





Mineral Makeup samples (Heavenly Naturals for the most part). 





1: Benefit Skinny Jeans, HIP Brown
2: HIP Eggplant, HIP Midnight Blue





Random Face Stuff. 
Milani Cream Highlighters, Sugar "MSF", HIP Bronzer, Too Faced Bronzer, Ben Nye Orange "CCB"





OCC lip tars
Grandma, Feathered, Vintage, Conquest, Pagent, Katricia, Traffic, Tarred, Anime, NSFW, RX, Hush, Plum





Philosophy Glosses





Random Lip stuff: Tarte, Milani, NYC, NYX, HIP. 





Drugstore eye pencils

I also posted my storage set-up in the folder subunit. Here's the link:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/m...oset-p-157558/


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 21, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiceeee collection..just wondering now do you prefer your pressed pigments or your loose ones?


----------



## Junkie (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome collection! 

I love all of your paint pots - they came out with one in Rich Purple?


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 21, 2010)

Great collection!!!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 21, 2010)

.:drooling:.


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 21, 2010)

Very beautiful collection


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahw, wow!
What a great make-up collection! And thank you for taking time to give such detailed and accurate descriptions! That's very professional and I really enjoyed looking through the pics.

May I ask, are MAC's mineralized skinfinishes that different from each other? I mean do you feel that pink is just pinkish with shimmer, or that brown is just more like a bronzer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't worked it our yet.

What're the Miner.skinfinishes that 
a) give the coolest boldest glow to the skin
or 
b) are the best as mild contouring bronzer?

Looking forward to your reply,hon!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh Em Gee
Awesome collection!!!!! I need to get off my ass and start organizing things! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing collections there!!


----------



## Purple (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome collection!! Very organized!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 21, 2010)

Great collection! I've got palette envy at the moment


----------



## Soeth23 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Amazing collections there!!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Long time of collecting. ;p
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Awesome collection!! Very organized!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Great collection! I've got palette envy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_niiiiiiiiiiiceeee collection..just wondering now do you prefer your pressed pigments or your loose ones?_

 
Thank you! It depends what I'm using them for. I like pressed one if I'm going to use them on my eyes. If I'm going to use them on my lips or cheeks then loose. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Awesome collection! 

I love all of your paint pots - they came out with one in Rich Purple?_

 
Thanks! Rich Purple is actually a chromaline from the PRO line. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Great collection!!!_

 
Thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BingTheCherry* 

 
_.:drooling:._

 
Haha, thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanity* 

 
_Very beautiful collection_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Soeth23 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Ahw, wow!
What a great make-up collection! And thank you for taking time to give such detailed and accurate descriptions! That's very professional and I really enjoyed looking through the pics.

May I ask, are MAC's mineralized skinfinishes that different from each other? I mean do you feel that pink is just pinkish with shimmer, or that brown is just more like a bronzer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't worked it our yet.

What're the Miner.skinfinishes that 
a) give the coolest boldest glow to the skin
or 
b) are the best as mild contouring bronzer?

Looking forward to your reply,hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have different finishes, for sure! The ones that came out with BBR are really smooth while others like Naked You or New Vegas have chunkier glitter. For me the coolest/boldest glow would probably be Lightscapade or Blonde. I use So Ceylon as a light contouring blush/bronzer. It is the perfect blend between a blush and a bronzer. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Oh Em Gee
Awesome collection!!!!! I need to get off my ass and start organizing things! Thank you for the inspiration!_

 
Thanks! Post pictures when you do!


----------



## Sass (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!  I love looking at huge collections.  I wish it were mine!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice collection.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 22, 2010)

I really love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially the lipsticks!


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Jan 23, 2010)

Your collection is amazing! How did you get the Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadows in the size pan for the mac palette?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

This is such a stunning collection!


----------



## Soeth23 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Wow!  I love looking at huge collections.  I wish it were mine!_

 






 I agree. I love looking at collection posts. It makes me feel better there are people with more than me, haha. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Really nice collection._

 
Thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_I really love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially the lipsticks!_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Amazing!_

 





 Thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *82thumbtacks* 

 
_Your collection is amazing! How did you get the Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadows in the size pan for the mac palette?_

 
I broke one of the UD palettes. I hesitated at first but they were getting no use on their own palette so I repressed them into pans that fit MAC palettes. Now they get love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Beautiful collection!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_This is such a stunning collection!_

 
Thank you. <3


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 24, 2010)

wowww i love ur collection !!!! Awsome !!!!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

im obsessed with your collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't breathe! SO BEAUTIFUL <3


----------



## lenchen (Jan 28, 2010)

simply amazing!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great Collection...


----------

